# July Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 June 2009)

With only four more trading days until the end of the month it's time to start thinking about your entry for the July stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is bigdog, whose selection *MEO* has achieved a very impressive 87.50% return so far during June. Craigj is currently in second place with *LOD* and is sitting on a solid 68.54% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is YELNATS whose stock *BLY* is also performing strongly with a price increase of 65.38% during the month so far.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between July 1 and July 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Tuesday June 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## explod (24 June 2009)

UNX please Joe


----------



## Gundini (24 June 2009)

I'll go for INL thanks Joe.


----------



## beamstas (24 June 2009)

AVG
cheers


----------



## esolano (24 June 2009)

CEY

thanks.


----------



## son of baglimit (24 June 2009)

NMS


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 June 2009)

ADI again please !

Just so undervalued imo.


----------



## ROE (24 June 2009)

PRE Thanks


----------



## drillinto (24 June 2009)

SWK
www.swickmining.com.au

Thank you, Aussie Stock Forums


----------



## Muschu (25 June 2009)

RFE please Joe.


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 June 2009)

I'm not placing my selection yet


----------



## LeeTV (25 June 2009)

BMY please


----------



## bigdog (25 June 2009)

MEO again Joe



Trader Paul said:


> Posted 21062009
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics...idsId=00955106

$22 million in cash and current market value $50 million
Potential value of WA‐360‐P Artemis prospect ~$2.50 per share ~$1.0 Bn market capital


----------



## jonnycage (25 June 2009)

vpg please joe

jc


----------



## noirua (25 June 2009)

PIM please Joe, thanks


----------



## Miner (25 June 2009)

RAW for me Joe
If that is taken then AGS please


----------



## TheAbyss (25 June 2009)

PPP thanks


----------



## Agentm (25 June 2009)

adi if possible, or sla


----------



## springhill (25 June 2009)

MEL thanks


----------



## johenmo (25 June 2009)

MIG again - 2 positive months.  Can it do a third?


----------



## nomore4s (25 June 2009)

GCR thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (25 June 2009)

I'll have a stab at COE thanks


----------



## Green08 (26 June 2009)

Hi Joe, MPA danka Have a great weekend all


----------



## grace (26 June 2009)

ESG thank Joe.


----------



## Flip (26 June 2009)

heg


----------



## kgee (26 June 2009)

ggg thanks


----------



## canny (26 June 2009)

KIK please Joe


----------



## legs (26 June 2009)

PRU please


----------



## lianeisme (26 June 2009)

ELD please


----------



## drillinto (26 June 2009)

Joe Blow and ASF members: There appears to be some lack of interest for the Tipping Competition. Why ?


----------



## pan (26 June 2009)

far thanks


----------



## nunthewiser (26 June 2009)

ho ho ho

BDM  thanks joe


----------



## nulla nulla (26 June 2009)

*GPT* this month thanks Joe.


----------



## bandicoot76 (26 June 2009)

CTO please mate


----------



## davidlorn (26 June 2009)

CTP again please


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2009)

CVN please Joe

gg


----------



## JTLP (27 June 2009)

Lay me down for some WCL...

bit of testing, drilling, targets...thanks YT


----------



## jbocker (27 June 2009)

grk for me (some  already has ggg)


----------



## jacsar (27 June 2009)

BUL thanks Joe


----------



## CarbonSteel (27 June 2009)

SDL thanks Joe


----------



## guntherg (27 June 2009)

ESI for me thanks


----------



## guntherg (27 June 2009)

and OEL for luck


----------



## db96 (27 June 2009)

STI thanks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 June 2009)

EDE thanks.


----------



## Mickel (27 June 2009)

LNC again please Joe.


----------



## tigerboi (27 June 2009)

POS thanks joe...tb


----------



## Happy (27 June 2009)

FMG  thanks Joe


----------



## nathanblack (27 June 2009)

Can we have property trust? if so i'll have BJT thanks;

otherwise
IAS


----------



## Dowdy (27 June 2009)

FER

just picked it out if the blue. see how it goes


----------



## white_goodman (27 June 2009)

GMG please


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2009)

CFU for good luck and special morning price Mister.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 June 2009)

*WBA* - Webster Limited

Sold off big time late last week on a negative ann...solid, low debt company with a great 
long term dividend history, way under valued and good for a bounce this month.


----------



## inenigma (28 June 2009)

SML thanks Joe.


----------



## Family_Guy (28 June 2009)

STB thanks Joe.


----------



## CoffeeKing (28 June 2009)

EXM for me thanks Joe


----------



## sammy84 (28 June 2009)

ABU

Could be a spectacular failure


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 June 2009)

cul


----------



## imrank (29 June 2009)

MAE for me, thanks.


----------



## Family_Guy (29 June 2009)

Why do people consistently not read the rules?


----------



## JFK (29 June 2009)

VPG for me JFK please


----------



## happytown (29 June 2009)

CXM thanks joe

cheers


----------



## insider (29 June 2009)

BMN please


----------



## YELNATS (29 June 2009)

BLY for 4th month running thks.


----------



## Knobby22 (29 June 2009)

amu for me.


----------



## seasprite (29 June 2009)

SAE


----------



## white_crane (29 June 2009)

GGP - Golden Gate Petroleum
Thanks Joe


----------



## Trader Paul (30 June 2009)

Hi Joe,

Let's see if RBM has some more legs left in it ... 

many thanks

  paul



=====


----------



## Cartman (30 June 2009)

VIR 
thank u Joe.


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2009)

WCL if not taken
then AZM

cheers


----------



## JnrTrader (30 June 2009)

ill take FAR if available, if not, mar


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (30 June 2009)

TZL please.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 June 2009)

IAU cheers


----------



## gooner (30 June 2009)

nxs


----------



## Mc Gusto (30 June 2009)

due

thanks

gusto


----------



## jono1887 (30 June 2009)

AWb


----------



## investorpaul (30 June 2009)

bbi again


----------



## Real1ty (30 June 2009)

NGE thanks Joe


----------



## wipz (30 June 2009)

CVN


----------



## roofa (30 June 2009)

MCC


----------



## moses (30 June 2009)

WHC


----------



## roysolder (30 June 2009)

well true to form OGC for me....


----------



## derty (30 June 2009)

a late bid in for MLI for me please.


----------



## sam76 (30 June 2009)

avh again please


----------



## craigj (30 June 2009)

nup this month


----------



## lioness (30 June 2009)

ESG for me please Joe


----------



## TCB (30 June 2009)

BPT thanks Joe. I think this still has plenty of petrol in the tank


----------



## rub92me (30 June 2009)

LRL please.


----------



## refined silver (30 June 2009)

PGM please Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 June 2009)

I'll take ADN (Adelaide Resources) thanks Joe! Currently drilling the Cleve Project in South Australia with a focus on uranium. ADN are also currently drilling some highly prospective targets for gold/copper at the Rover Project in NT. They have stated that results should be available for the quarterly due at the end of July. Good luck to all


----------

